# Gold-, Silber-, Bronzeüberzug



## schffo (25. Oktober 2007)

Habe einen Pokal begastelt und würde diesen gerne in gold, silber und Bronze haben.
Wie funktioniert das mit PS? Könnte mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?
Wäre dankbar über eine Antwort


----------



## chmee (25. Oktober 2007)

? Soll es aussehen wie ein Edelmetall oder geht es um Druck ?

mfg chmee


----------



## schffo (25. Oktober 2007)

Halt wie ein goldener Pokal, silber und bronze. Sorry wenn ich mich undeutlich ausdrücke


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Oktober 2007)

Verrat uns doch einfach mal für was du die brauchst, dann kann dir chmee einfacher helfen^^.


----------



## hierbavida (6. November 2007)

Am Besten der Pokal wird ausgewählt und dann mit Menu->Bild->Anpassungen->Farbton/Sättigung bearbeitet. Zu erst Färben aktivieren und Sättigung und Helligkeit hohe Werte einstellen. Mit dem Farbtonregler die gewünschte Farbe suchen. Evtl. mit selektiver Farbkorrektur Kanal Gelb, Rot, Grün letzten Schliff geben.
Die Bronze dürfte kein Problem sein, das Gold wird strahlendes Gelb.
Für Silber die Farbsättigung auf Grauwert herunterfahren und mit Helligkeit den Ton bestimmen (50%Grau=Silber).

Dies ist die einfachste, allerdings nicht schönste Art. Die anderen Methoden sind schon Tutoriale.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Hierbavida


----------



## hierbavida (6. November 2007)

sh. Beispiel


Hierbavida


----------

